# Ziggurat of Doom!



## Scorch (Dec 19, 2005)

I just finished up this new project:  a four level ziggurat!  Check it out:







It took me about two weeks to make.  I was aiming for more of a step pyramid with a large single staircase leading up one face but I got the angles wrong.  In the end I decided to do it with a series of small steps zig-zagging up.

If you want to see more pictures of this and other projects check out my Live Journal blog:

http://www.livejournal.com/users/gm_scorch/

Later,

Scorch


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 19, 2005)

That is absolutely in-freakin'-credible!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 19, 2005)

Your ziggurat turned out really good, scorch.  I like the steps up each side.  It will actually make for more interesting battle scenarios than a single staircase up one side.

Nice work.
Nyrfherdr.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Sweetness.   What materials did you use to make it?


----------



## Scorch (Dec 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sweetness.   What materials did you use to make it?




The four tiers are two inch thick insulation foam carved out with a dry wall knife/saw.  They are 12" square, 10" square, 8" square, and 6" square.  I glued them onto a 12" square piece of self adhesive floor tile.  I then cast some Hirst Arts blocks from dental plaster for the stairs, door frames, and upper ruins.  After gluing it all together I then use some wall spackle to fill in the gaps and then sand it down with a rough grade sand paper to give it a rough look.  I use a small file to carve out the brick like molding.  Some modeling clay, glue, and corn straws from an old broom provide the long strands of grass you see poking out here and there.  I paint it all black using an acrylic paint (no spray paint on foam, it eats right through it like acid) and then paint it the way you see it with grey, green, and gold.

Scorch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Scorch.    That'll definetely help with the step block pyramid I've been wanting to build.


----------



## Scorch (Dec 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up Scorch.    That'll definetely help with the step block pyramid I've been wanting to build.




No prob.  I have recently posted some more pictures I took during the making of the project.  Here is one before I started painting it:






For more pics of the project, check out my Live Journal post:

http://www.livejournal.com/users/gm_scorch/10118.html#cutid1

Scorch


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 27, 2005)

Gloriously done!


----------



## Odhanan (Aug 22, 2006)

*_raises_ this thread from the dead* 

This diorama is absolutely gorgeous. People who haven't seen it yet deserve a look at it!


----------

